# Ride Snowboard boots



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

I just purchased some Ride snowboard boots on ebay size 7 mens, however I am a womens size 8 and they are tight on me. Do these boots run small???


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

most boots run a size..to 1 1/2 smaller than normal


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

*boots*



zzoomgirl said:


> I just purchased some Ride snowboard boots on ebay size 7 mens, however I am a womens size 8 and they are tight on me. Do these boots run small???


what is your mondo point size?
do not go by U.S. sizes, all boots go by MONDO


----------

